
Effective workout you can do if you're stuck in a room with no equipment - jbaudanza
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZnsLVArIt8
======
jbaudanza
This has been my “excuse-buster” workout for years. No equipment required. You
just need a room with a tiny bit of space. I’ve done this in small hotels room
before, no problem. If you’re stuck somewhere right now and unable to access a
gym, this is a great way to keep your conditioning up until the situation
improves. I have no association with the publisher of this video, I just think
it's a great workout.

These days, people are having a lot of anxiety about the sate of the word. And
staying indoors and sedentary is going to make that anxiety 10 times worse.
Make sure you’re able to get some exercise to keep your mind healthy during
all this.

